# Stella & Chewys question on how much to feed



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

My dogs are LOViNG this food. Bruiser is my picky pet and is such an emo dog that he doesn't do much. Lays around, eats, goes out, lays around some more. No playing with toys, other dogs etc. So, I like him to at least like his food since he doesn't have much other interests. Well, he loves it. 
Peach started stealing some and I have gradually switched her to it as well. She is only 7 months though. I don't know how much to feed them since they scarf it down. 
The package with the big patties (frozen chicken) says to feed 1 patty to dogs up to 15 pounds and 30% more for puppies. Those patties are huge and I have been splitting them in half for the dogs. Peach is 3 pounds and Bruiser is 7. How much do you think? Thanks.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd do about 2/3 of a patty for Peach, & maybe about the same or a bit less for Bruiser?

Laurel gets a whole patty but she is 11.5 lbs.

Trigger gets 1/2 a patty/7 lbs/11 months old/but is fat.

Oakley gets 1/2 a patty/3.5 lbs/19 months old.

Bryco gets 1/2 a patty (but also puppy milk replacer which has calories, to help his coat grow)/3.75 lbs/10 months old.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks. I think I'm going to go back to the 3 lb bags since they are the small patties and easier to divide. Those other ones are HUGE. Do you do the frozen or freeze dried? So far all I've tried is the frozen.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I feed the frozen, from the 3 lb bag. I guess I should mention that was what I was basing my patty size off of


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks. I just checked their web site and they actually have a feeding guide where you plug in their numbers. duh. Should have done this before. It said .5 for both of the large patties and 2.5 of the small ones for Bruiser and 2.75 of the small ones for Peach. How long have you been on this food?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

that sounds like a lot for the smaller pattys too, though?

I use it a few times a week, and we've used it for maybe 6 months now? Ours love it too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I use it too, but I use the freeze dried since I was low on freezer space. I give half of one patty to Brody. (He weighs 5 pounds). This would be for a meal, he's fed twice a day. I break it up and add a tablespoon of warm water and it becomes kind of like chunky canned food in consistency. He loves it too.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Tried the lamb formula today with less success than the chicken. Bruiser ate it ok but Peach turned her little nose up at it. Hmph. Of course, she may have had some kibble where Bruiser was on a full on hunger strike when I ran out of the S&C. I got a bag of each (chicken and lamb) and will alternate and see what they like. Got the small patties too since they are easier to defrost and also portion out.


----------

